# Brazilian Biotope - Igarapé-Miri



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys!!!

Some of my friends took pics of a beautiful stream...

The stream is typically Amazon, substrate of sand and dried leaves, roots and many _Nymphaea_, the water is tinted by tannin of many submerged logs and they also finded growing emerged _Tonina fluviatilis_ in abundance in areas close to water.

Some pics of there...









The place...









Underwater pics...









Underwater...









Underwater - _Crenicichla_ sp.









Underwater - _Apistogramma agassizi_









Underwater - _Hyphessobrycon_ sp.

They also caught some fishes and used a tiny tank just to take some pics...









_Monocirrhus polyacanthus_









_Carnegiella strigata_









_Potamorrhaphis guianensis_

They took about 31 pics, the rest of them are here and the article is already translated to English - Shipping in Igarapé-Miri


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Cinthia, just like the fishes in your tank (from the other thread). 

I envy the folks who live very close to such rivers and are able to look at the realistic environments.

What camera do you use for the underwater photography?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice! Your photography is quite good. Next time, take some plant pictures. I'm sure we'd all like to see _Tonina_ in its natural habitat!


----------



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Cavan Allen,

I was at this stream when these photos were taken, sure we took some photos of the plants there.

Those biotopes are poor in plants diversity, and most times are limited to _Ninphaeas_ and _Toninas _.

Here's a photo of "some" _Tonina _ growing emersed near the stream:










And a _Ninphaea_ flower:










Hope you like it.

Bye


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*gravy9*
Hi! Thanks, take pics at these places are really amazing...
The camera was a Canon

*Cavan Allen*
Thanks but I didn't took the pics, my friend did it... but he already put the other ones with the plants []

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Neato! Thanks Dennis and Cynthia. I always like threads like this and it's nice to see some biotopes from places farther from home.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just like you folks, there's another member from Iguassu Falls, Brasil who has a biotope aquarium. You can find his thread here.

Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming. Glad you decided to share the pictures.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent pictures, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*gravy9*
I saw his tank, but he changed the flora and fauna.... isn't a biotope anymore, at least not a true one. It was very nice when he started 

*Roy*
Thanks, I'm glad you liked!!!!

But guys, I'm the one who should say thanks for you being so nice with us!!!!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The photos are stunning and beautiful. That is just awesome that you were able to get such great pictures under water. 

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## madfish (Oct 28, 2007)

One day Im going to make it down there to see all of that for myself. I just have to keep on saving up for it or hit the lotto.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!
My friends went to other stream and got more underwater pics...










and










Those are from _Mesonauta festivus_, but they got more pics and also from other fishes... you can see here - Mesonauta festivus in Natural Environment (already translated to English)


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Cinthia,

Really beautiful pictures. Do you have them in tanks also? And, are you using the same camera for the underwater pictures also? 

I would like to visit the area sometime also. I'm green with envy. 

Thank you for sharing and keep the pictures coming. This is wonderful.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

No, I don't have it because they grow a little bit more than my amazon fishes tank can handle... but I'm going to change my fishes and put them on a bigger tank, maybe I'll be able to have bigger fishes...

All the pics that are in this thread are from my friend who has the Canon cam... all the other pics from other threads are mine (taken with the Sony H9)

You guys are wellcome to come whenever you want  Would be really nice if you could make it!!!Who knows sometime on future?


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

I love those photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

